# auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari



## rob (19. Januar 2006)

servus leute!
am samstag flieg ich für 2 wochen nach namibia.
angesagt ist eine 2 wöchige angelsafari die uns quer durch das land bringen wird.
ich studiere schon seit wochen alles mögliche über land,leute,kultur und fisch.
freu mich schon sehr auf dieses abenteuer,verbringen wir doch die erste woche in der caprivi.
das ist ein tropischer zipfel in mitten von savanne und wüste,der von okowango und sambesi durchkreuzt wird.dort werden wir in botswana im wetlichen okowangodelta auf tigerfisch,welse und co angeln.hab eine mittlere spinnrute dabei,kleine multi und papas alte heinz und eeffzz blinker:q die plastikwobbler und der gleichen kannst du zuhause lassen,die werden dort nur mit einem biss zerbröselt:qausserdem hab ich natürich eine fliegenrute dabei,mit den schon passenden fliegen bzw streamer.hab ja gehört die tigerfische beissen hammerhart.fisch mit dem guten alten klavierstahl als vorfach.wird nett zum werfen:mhoff kein krokodil schnappt mir dann noch den fisch vor der landung weg
dazwischen werden wir diverse natur und tierausflüge erleben.in einem der camps ist in der nähe ein wasserloch,zu dem abends die tiere zum trinken und fressen kommen.freu mich auch schon sehr auf den sound der natur in der nacht und überhaupt..werde das auch mit einem guten mikro aufnehmen und mir dann eine afrikanatursoundcd zum chillen brennen:q
die letzte woche geht es raus aus den tropen und der einsamkeit an die skelettküste.dort werden wir dem schweren brandungsfischen fröhnen
bin schon seeeehr gespannt was wir da aus dem atlantik holen.achtung!;die gefangenen haie werden chatch,tag und released.die daten werden der meeresbiologischen fakultät zur wissenschaftlichen zwecken übermittelt.
auch den kablejou,oder so,fängt man dort,hat aber nichts mit "unseren" dorsch zu tun. wird ebenso riesen gross und viele andere seltsame arten gehen dir da noch an den haken.
fischen werden wir an der küste mit 5 meter langen einteiligen! brandungsruten.
sinn und zweck der reise ist natürlich einen wirklich geilen film über ein angelabenteuer weit weg von zu hause zu drehen.hoffe das alles hinhaut ,wir auf keinerlei probleme stossen werden und wieder gesund zurück kommen.
ein ordentlicher bericht mit bildern wird natürlich auch folgen.eventuell habe ich die möglichkeit,mich mitte der woche aus swakopmund via email zu melden.dann kann ich ja schon mal berichten wie es in der caprivi und im okowangodelta lief.
wenn ich kein i-net in der stadt finde,werde ich karsten berlin eine sms für alle interessierten im board senden:m
haltet mir bitte die daumen das alles schief geht und wenn ihr vielleicht selber schon unten wart und noch den einen oder anderen heissen tipp habt,freu ich mich!im anhang noch das grobe programm!
lg noch aus wien
rob




22.01.	Ankunft am Flughafen Windhoek – Abholung vom Autovermieter. 
            Uebernahme des Fahrzeuges in der Stadt und Fahrt via Okhandja 
            und Otjiwarongo bis 60 km nach Grootfontein, dortUnterkunft in 
            einer netten Lodge. Roy’s Camp mit Abendessen und Frühstück

23.01.	Weiterfahrt nach Rundu und von dort 110 km in den Caprivi, wo 
            eine schönes Angelcamp , direkt am Okanvangofluss gelegen und 
            sehr privat. Dort werden die kommen 3 Tage auf Tigerfisch geangelt.
            Der Nachmittag kann eventuell noch für die ersten Angelversuche 
            genützt werden. Unterkunft mit VP  und Angelaktivitäten – Shamvura 
            Camp in Safarizelten mit eigener Dusche/WC

24.+25.01   Zwei volle Angeltage auf dem Okavangofluss (Tigerfisch, Wels, Barsche)
            Unterkunft mit Vollpension – Shamvura

26.01.	Ein kurzes Stück weiter in den Caprivi, vorbei an den Popafällen 
            bis zur Grenze nach Botswana. Bei Shakawe über die Grenze und nach 
            einigen km werden Sie Drotsky’s Cabin finden, das auf der westlichen 
            Seite des Okavangodeltas liegt, wo 2 Tage verbracht werden. Der Nach-
            mittag kann wiederrum bereits mit Angeln verbracht werden bis zum 
            Sonnenuntergang Unterkunft mit VP und Angelaktivitäten – Drotsky’s Cabin

27.01.	Ein voller Angeltag. Unterkunft mit VP – Drotsky’s Cabin

28.01.	Zurück nach Namibia, wobei ein paar Stunden im Mahangupark verbracht 
            werden sollten, da dieser Park sehr viel Wild beheimatet wie Elefanten, 
            Büffel, Säbelantilopen. Weiterfahrt wieder durch den Caprivi über Rundu,
            Grootfontein bis nach Otjiwarongo, wo die Nacht in einem netten Gästehaus
            verbracht wird. Unterkunft mit Frühstück – Out of Africa Guesthouse

29.01.	Von Otjiwarongo wieder nach Windhoek, wo das Fahrzeug zurück gegeben wird
            und um 14h00 ein Shuttle Bus nach Swakopmund fährt mit Ankunft um 18h00.  
            Abend zur freien Verfügung. Unterkunft mit Frühstück	- Pension A la Mer

30.01.	Angeln entlang der Küste bis Meile 30 mit Schwerpunkt auf Hai. Abend zur
            freien Verfügung. Unterkunft mit Frühstück – Pension A la Mer

31.01.	Wieder Angeln entlang der Küste bis Meile 108, je nachdem wo die besten 
            Angelerfolge zu erwarten sind. In der Nähe von Cape Cross werden 2 Nächte 
            in einer tollen Lodge, direkt am Strand gelegen verbracht. Unterkunft mit 
            Abendessen und Frühstück – Cape Cross Lodge (Robbenkolonie!)

01.02.	Angeln in der Umgebung von Cape Cross, dort bieten sich gute	Angelplätze.	
            Unterkunft mit Abendessen und Frühstück – Cape Cross Lodge

02.02.	Wieder auf dem Rückweg von Cape Cross, werden alle Angelplätze durchgearbeitet
            und Ankunft in Swakopmund gegen 17.00 Uhr. Abend zur freien Verfügung
            (gutes Essen und hervorragendes Bier 

03.+04.02.	Die beiden letzten Angeltage werden in Richtung Sandwich Harbor verbracht, 
            denn auch in dieser Gegend sind gute Chancen für große Haie. Abend zur freien 
            Verfügung Unterkunft mit Frühstück  – Pension A la Mer

05.02.	Abfahrt um 8h00 mit dem Shuttle Bus nach Windhoek, wo der Nachmittag noch 
            zum Bummeln in der Landeshauptstadt verbracht werden kann, um 17.00 Uhr ist
            ein Transfer organisiert zum Flughafen.


----------



## Karstein (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Moin Lieblings-Ösi,

freut mich, dass es nun auch mit den Flügen hingehauen hat - Thilo war letzten Freitag bei uns und hat uns die gesamte Buchungsleidensgeschichte erzählt. 

Nun hoffe ich und drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr dort unten grandiose Motive vor die Linsen bekommt! Und wehe, Du passt nicht auf Deine Pfoten auf, wenn ihr ´nen Tigerfish in´s Boot hebt, hörst? Und Du musst in Swakopmund bitte eine von diesen dicken Larven verspeisen, während die Kamera läuft - kriegst auch ´ne Urkunde vor ort dafür, die ich in Berlin dann sehen will! :m

SMS gehen klar - funk rüber, ich stell´s hier ein! #6

Have fun and tight lines

Karsten


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

alles klar karsten,die urkunde wird mitgebracht:q:q:m
danke dir und lg#h


----------



## Sockeye (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Das höhrt sich ja schlabbermäßig lecker an!! .....Neid!!

Hast Du dir das selber organisiert, oder ist das eine von dritter Hand geplante Angelreise..?


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hey sockeye!
organisiert hat das für uns vöglers angelreisen!die hatten dieses angebot früher im programm,aber seit einiger zeit wieder rausgenommen.jetzt denken sie darüber nach diese reise wieder offiziell aufzunehmen.aber bei generellem interesse kann euch thilo weiss von vögler sicher etwas nach euren bedürfnissen zusammen stellen.
leute,ich bin schon auf 2180 :q:q:q


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Liest sich gut,

Viel Spaß, kommt gesund wieder und ich freue mich schon auf schöne Bilder !!!!


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Servus Robert!
Ich  wünsch Dir und Georg ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil zu Eurem Afrikaausflug!!
Möge Euch alles ohne Komplikationen gelingen und bringt schöne Fotos und Filme wieder mit nach Hause!
Diesen Wünschen schließen sich auch Martin und Klaus an.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

nee Fette Super Schöne Reise wünsche ich dir & allen die dabei sind mein Lieber Schluchtensche....!
Viel Spass #6& kommt alle Gesund & Erholt wieder |wavey:freue mich jetzt schon auf den Bericht & die Bilder...!


----------



## Jirko (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

holymoly rob - dat nenn ich mal nen feines paket... darf man ja richtig neidsch sein #6 drück dir alle däumlein, daß deine erwartungen mehr als erfüllt werden und du nich unter´m kahn kommst ... komm gesund & wohlbehalten wieder heime - hörst! #h


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

ja,ich werde versuchen auf mich aufzupassen:m
wird schon schief gehen!
lg und bis bald in berlin!
rob


----------



## Lachsy (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

viel spaß beim krokodile angeln.

Komm heil wieder hin und wieder heim



> nd Du musst in Swakopmund bitte eine von diesen dicken Larven verspeisen, während die Kamera läuft



rob das musste nicht wirklich machen :v 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

doch lachsy,ich steh auf sowas:q:q
kotz:c
aber alles ok,zu begrüssung im okowangodelta werden wir gedünstete puffotter essen...mhhhh lecker:q


----------



## wodibo (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Mönsch Du alter SchlaWiener, das hört sich ja hammerhart an #6
Wünsch Dir ein fettes Petri, viel Spaß und uns nen Superbericht mit ganz vielen Pics.
Knüpf Dir für die Haie ein ca. 2 Meter langes Stahlvorfach, da sie sonst mit ihrer rauen Haut alles andere zerreißen können. Ist mir jedenfalls mal so gesagt worden und ich hab mich dran gehalten :m
Wenn Du in der Steppe einen Lengähnlichen Gegenstand siehst, dann dort bitte nicht angeln....es könnte ein Elefantenrüssel sein :q


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

verdammt wodi:m und ich dachte in namibia gibt es die grössten lengs der welt:q:q


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg, insbesondere natürlich dicke Fische!
Melde Dich mal wenn Du zurück bist, ich habe noch ein Attentat auf Dich vor!


----------



## voyager (19. Januar 2006)

*Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das Haiangeln*

Hai,

das Haiangeln wird bestimmt super werden. Ich fange Haie immer beim Brandungsangeln in Florida und kann mir nichts aufregenderes vorstellen.
Bei den ersten Fluchten werden innerhalb von Sekunden über 100 m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen.Die Schwarzspitzen- und Spinnerhaie schießen dann wie eine Rakete aus dem Wasser und du denkst, dass du einen Marlin an der Angel hast. Unglaublich was diese tollen Fische für eine Kraft haben.
Ach ja, wenn du die Spule bei den Fluchten zusätzlich mit der Hand oder dem Daumen stoppst immer daran denken, dass man sich dabei böse verbrennen kann (wie ich an der eigenen Hand festgestellt habe).
Um dich noch weiter auf den Geschmack zu bringen, habe ich noch einige Bilder mitgeschickt.
Ich wünsche Dir eine fantastische Reise,:m 

Gruß,
Dirk


----------



## havkat (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Saach ma rob, geht´s noch oder watt!!!????

Namibia und so! Nix Großes, nä?

Hau bloß ab Mann!! 






Komm mir ja heil wieder.
Pass auf die Flußpferde im Okavango auf.
Mit denen is mitunter echt nicht gut Kirschen essen.
Die Krokos schnappen dich nur weg, wenn du außenords gehst.
Die Hippos schmeißen erst mal den Kahn um, damit sie besser an den kleinen Ösi rankommen. 

Hoffe ich habe dir jetzt ausreichend Angst gemacht!  


Wünsch dir TL und alles!

Achja! Und ´n sicheren Schützen als Bodyguard im Boot. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hallo rob ,
na das hört sich doch echt mal nach nem Abenteuer an 

Wünsche euch ne gute Reise und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis. 

P.S.
Bring nen anständigen Streifen mit


----------



## Karstein (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ich habe dir jetzt ausreichend Angst gemacht!



Von dem Leoparden, der bei Thilo und Martin damals allabendlich auf der Suche nach Fresschen um´s Zelt-Camp schlich, hatte Thilo ihm bestimmt auch noch nix erzählt. :m |supergri


----------



## ThomasL (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hallo Rob

wünsche gute Reise und viel Spass:m


----------



## wodibo (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Ach da fällt mir noch ein....wenn Dir frühs plötzlich der Fuß anschwillt, könnte ein Skorpion in Deinem Schuh geschlafen haben :q


----------



## bazawe (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Superprogramm !!! Gute Reise und ein kräftiges Petri.

Gruß Bazawe


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

...auch von mir viel Spaß und natürlich eines der unvergesslichsten Abenteuer deines Lebens...
...achja und ein paar nette Fische...
gruß Stefan


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

danke an alle!!
und hört blos auf mir angst zu machen.flatter eh so schon genug.habe sicherheitshalber 2 moskitonetze mit, in die ich mich einwickeln werde.
mögen schlangen,spinnen und skorpione mir fern bleiben:qlg rob


----------



## barta (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen...viel spaß und digges petri:q

pass blos auf dich auf da!!! nicht nur gefährliche viehcher, man hört ja auch schomma öfters von "unruhen" in dem gebiet...also...IMMER GUCKEN

freu mich schon auf den bericht
in diesem sinne...komm gesund wieder nachause|wavey:


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

ja danke dir!
das heikelste wird die fahrt von rundu bis in den caprivi.da fährst du an der angolanischen grenze entlang.liegen noch minen vom bürgerkrieg herum.deswegen werden wir diesen teil so schnell wie möglich durchfahren.ansonsten ist es politisch stabil und sicher.dumme leute gibt es ja überall und unser equipment ist gut getarnt:q


----------



## posengucker (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hi Rob,

viel Spass und Vorsicht vor den scharfen Zähnen.
lg
Werner


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

ja werner#h ich bring dir auch ein tigerfischgebiss mit:m


----------



## richard (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hi rob!

Wünsche Dir geile Bilder und einen Superfilm!|supergri   

Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ja werner#h ich bring dir auch ein tigerfischgebiss mit:m



Ha, da nehm ich dich aber beim Wort .

lg
Werner


----------



## christianf (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hallo Rob,
ich bin ein kleines bischen neidisch :c. 98 war ich selbst im Caprivi Streifen und auch 3 Nächte in Drotzkys Cabins, ein traumhafter Platz in einem sowieso schon tollen Urlaub. Nette Leute, gutes Essen, klasse Tagestour mit dem Boot, auf der auch ein Tigefisch gefangen wurde (zum Schreiseeadler anlocken). Siehe Bild. Geangelt wird dort auch viel. Alllerdings lag unser Schwerpunkt damals mehr in der Vogelwelt. Das Okavangodelta ist auch dort im oberen Teil ein Spitzenplatz für aussergewöhnliche Vogel- und Tierbeobachtungen, nimm also auf jeden Fall ein Fernglas mit. Mach dir um Minen keine Sorgen, die Strasse durch den Caprivi-Streifen ist gut ausgebaut, gefährlicher sind die Nilpferde. Lass dir mal die Fotos zeigen, wie so ein Boot aussieht wenn ein Nilpferd von unten reingebissen hat. Ich hab noch ein paar Fotos zum Warmwerden reingestellt.
Viel Spaß dickes Petri,
Christian


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hey christian!!
super!danke dir für die guten infos und fotos!
na ich hoff die flusspferde reissen sich zusammen:q
bin schon so gespannt was mich erwartet!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Wie endgeil is denn bitte mein Lieblingsöschi????!!!! #6

Meine Fresse bin ich auf die Bilder gespannt!

Rob ich wünsch dir dort unvergessliche Eindrücke #h


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

danke dir tim!
hab 250 meter backing auf der fliegenrute:q


----------



## Albrecht (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Viel Spaß, die Reise klingt absolut super!

Aber ob 250m zum ausdrillen eines Hippos reichen? Knall halt die Bremse ordentlich zu:m 

TL,
AL


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Das liest sich ja schon superspannend ! 
Da freut man sich schon auf den Bericht, die Bilder und hoffentlich auch ein Video.  Viel Glück, dass nichts passiert und schöne Tage.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Servas Rob du Weltenbummler#h !
Ich wünsch dir alles gute und komm heil wieder nachhause, damit (Werner und ich) nicht alleine auf Welstour gehen müssen:m :q !
Mach das beste draus#6 .
mfg.


----------



## posengucker (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hi,

jetzt sehe ich gerade, daß unser Rob gestern online war, aber nichts hier rein geschrieben hat
;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

@Karsten Berlin:

weisst Du Näheres?

Hat schon was gebissen |kopfkrat 
Hat den Rob was gebissen |supergri 

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Servus Werner!
So gut solltest Du rob schon kennen,daß er eine Nachricht geschrieben hätte,wenn er persönlich im Board online gewesen wäre!!!Ich stell mir vor,daß das eine Ihm näher bekannte Person auf  seinem pc war,welche Nachschau hielt,ob vielleicht von Ihm schon eine Nachricht im Board vorhanden wäre!!
Halten wir rob und Georg doch weiterhin beide Daumen,daß ihr Abenteuer wie
geplant verläuft!


----------



## posengucker (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Werner!
> So gut solltest Du rob schon kennen,daß er eine Nachricht geschrieben hätte,wenn er persönlich im Board online gewesen wäre!!!Ich stell mir vor,daß das eine Ihm näher bekannte Person auf  seinem pc war,welche Nachschau hielt,ob vielleicht von Ihm schon eine Nachricht im Board vorhanden wäre!!
> Halten wir rob und Georg doch weiterhin beide Daumen,daß ihr Abenteuer wie
> geplant verläuft!



verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, aber egal |kopfkrat .

Schade, dass es keine Infos gibt, wie es den beiden geht.

Werner


----------



## noworkteam (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hallo rob

ich wünsche schon mal viel spass..

nur mir der safari, das würde ich mir überlegen....|supergri 

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## havkat (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

In Namibia gibt´s aber keine Tiger.


----------



## noworkteam (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hoppala |rotwerden , kleine pisa-schwäche......

aber hai die gibt es da....

PS. ich weiss ich weiss der da isst keine schwimmer und fische

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Albrecht (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> In Namibia gibt´s aber keine Tiger.


Von wegen! Denk an "Der Sinn des Lebens"...


----------



## havkat (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Stimmt!! :q


----------



## Drohne (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Dem Gregor und dem Werner scheppern schon aus Sorge um den Rob die Bana wia Kluppnsackl, die beiden glauben nämlich, dass sie in Hinkunft alleine die Uriane aus AW rausziehen müssen.|supergri 

Keine Sorge Burschen, der Rob hat in vergangen Jahr sogar die Enten Treibjagt der AW Jägerschaft Heil überstanden. der zieht den Hippos und Krokos locker mit dem Paddel eins über die Birne, Schlangen und Skorpione haben bei seiner zachen Haut schon überhaupt keine Chance.#d 

Du Rob, vergiß nicht dem Werner ein Gebiss mit zu nehmen|muahah: 

Wir drücken Dir ganz fest die Daumen

Drohne & Weisl


----------



## stockfisch (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hi Rob,

du hast ja eine wahnsinns Tour vor dir (bzw bist ja eigentlich schon dort) .. wünsch dir viel Erflog bei deine Vorhaben, geniesse die Natur und komm wieder gesund nach Hause. Dieses Jahr werdet ihr vermutlich mal Besuch in AW bekommen ;-)


----------



## Karstein (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

@ Werner: leider nix an SMS aus Namibia angekommen bei mir...

Hatte ihn am Dienstag mal angeSMSt, ob sie gut angekommen seien, aber keine Antwort bekommen. Vielleicht drillen sie seit 4 Tagen den 500kg Kupferhai oder ´nen Elefant?


----------



## JunkieXL (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

naja die Handynetzabdeckung wir da ja auch net allererste Sahne sein  da gibs ja keine Antennen


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

+++++HEUTE DIE ERSTEN ZWEI LEBERZEICHEN VON UNSEREM ROB!!!+++++

"Okawango war ein Traum! Tigerfische bis 3 Kilo gefangen, geile Drills an feinem Gerät und super Sprünge! Auch einige sehr gute brins (Anm Poster.der breams??) gefangen, gefischt zwischen Krokos und Hippos!2 Meter Boa im Bett gehabt und eine Black Mamba, aber auch einige andere Gefahren mit Dschungel, Leuten, Tieren, Klima und Land zum Glück gut überstanden. Cprivi und Angola is nicht ohne. Jetzt in Swakopmund in angenehmem Wetter und netten Leuten. Wohlbehütet und sehr sicher. Heute hab ich einen 60 Kilo Kupferhai nach 45 Minuten hartem Drill gefangen!!! Und einen mit 90 Kilo nach über einer Stunde verloren. Jetzt bin ich total erledigt, Muskelkater und glücklich. Da wird noch mehr kommen die nächsten Tage! Super Aufnahmen geschossen - alles top im Kasten. Liebe Grüße an Dich und alle Boardies! Rob"

Besser kann´s gar nicht nicht laufen! #6 #6 #6 :m

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Danke für die Info Karsten, 
freut mich, dass es den Jungs gefällt


----------



## Jirko (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

danke für´n input partner #6 beim näxten SMSen büdde liebste grüße vom ollen jirko mit rüberschieben ... iss aber auch´n weichei unser ösi > beim 90kg (wie hat er den denn abgewogen |kopfkrat) kupferhai schlapp machen – tztztz


----------



## wodibo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Angeln zwischen Krokos und Hippos, 2 Meter Boa im Bett und dazu eine Black Mamba |uhoh: Fehlt ja nur noch mein Skorpion im Schuh :q
Klingt ja echt abenteuerlich und läßt mich etwas neidvoll gen Süden schielen |evil:


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

@ Bruder: Angeln auf kupfernen Hai in der Brandung mit den langen einteiligen Brandungsruten ist da nur mit Guiding - schätze mal, die lokalen Guides wissen genauestens, wer da am anderen Ende den Angler in´s Wasser ziehen will. 

Hatte Rob vorher noch einen Namibia Kurzfilm von Vögler´s Angelreisen zum Hai-Brandungsangeln rübergeschickt, den er nach Berlin zurückbringt. Wenn Du Lust hast, legen wir den abends mal ein am 11.?


----------



## Karstein (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

+++++++++++++++++++ NAMIBIA-NEWS ++++++++++++++++++++++

"Hello ihr Lieben! Kabeljou bis 15kg gefangen, gute Chajuns, Stirnbrassen, Rochen, diverse kleine Haie und die leidigen Chatfishe ( ?  ) gefangen. Etliche gute Fische durch div. Fehler verloren. Werfe schon an die 40 Meter mit der einteiligen 5m Brandungsrute, WG 15-20 Kilogramm  ! Noch 2 Tage auf div. Fische unterwegs, da wird noch mehr gehen. Auch nochmal Kupferhai. Jetzt wieder in Swakopmund, die letzten Tage bei Cape Cross gefischt. Liebe Grüße an alle!"

DAS wird ein hammerharter Film, spitze! :m


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das Haiangeln*



			
				voyager schrieb:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> das Haiangeln wird bestimmt super werden. Ich fange Haie immer beim Brandungsangeln in Florida und kann mir nichts aufregenderes vorstellen.
> Bei den ersten Fluchten werden innerhalb von Sekunden über 100 m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen.Die Schwarzspitzen- und Spinnerhaie schießen dann wie eine Rakete aus dem Wasser und du denkst, dass du einen Marlin an der Angel hast. Unglaublich was diese tollen Fische für eine Kraft haben.
> ...



wow .... so würde mir das Brandungsangeln auch mal Spaß machen !!!  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

ICh bin gespannt, was uns rob da für Geschichten und Bilder mitbringt - hört sich gut an #6


----------



## guifri (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Mit der Black Mamba muss ein Schreibfehler gewesen sein...

Wie soll man sich denn da wohl fühlen???#d 

Er meinte bestimmt Black Mam(b)a?:q 

Mann, das scheint ja Abenteuer pur zu sein. #r


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Black Mamba muss ein Schreibfehler gewesen sein...
> 
> Wie soll man sich denn da wohl fühlen???#d
> 
> ...



|good: #r |good: #r |good: #r |good: 

Der war gut!


----------



## havkat (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Black Mamba?

Hoppala!! 

Die sssssind bööössssssssse!


----------



## goeddoek (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Black Mamba muss ein Schreibfehler gewesen sein...
> 
> Wie soll man sich denn da wohl fühlen???#d
> 
> ...




|muahah: Wird Zeit, dass die Reise wieder ins Programm aufgenommen wird


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

@ Georg: wird kommen, ist schon in Planung aufgrund des regen Interesses der ANGLER! :m


----------



## rob (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hallo meine lieben!!!
danke an alle die mit uns mitgefiebert haben:m
melde mich wieder gesund und ganz in wien und board zurück#h
ich bin heute vormittags gelandet aber mit dem kopf noch immer wo anders.
ich kann nur sagen es war ein ganz besonderes erlebnis das ich jedem gerne weiterempfehlen muss.
angeln in einer faszinierenden natur und umwelt.
ich muss das jetzt alles mal sacken lassen und verarbeiten.haben super gefangen.eine unglaubliche artenvielfallt und unterschiedlichste methoden.jeder einzelne fisch war da spass und aufregung pur.immer wieder ein ahaaa erlebnis.
haben 1000 fotos von allen möglichen tieren und natur geschossen.werde in der nächsten woche die bilder fertig haben und einen ausführlichen bericht dazu abliefern.der film wird auch geil werden haben alles aufgenommen.werde noch heute mit dem materialsichten beginnen.freu mich schon darauf.
ich kann noch gar nicht glauben was mir da alles in den letzten 2 wochen passiert und begegnet ist.hautnah,live und echt.
jetzt werd ich mich mal ausruhen,die nacht im flugzeug war schaaaise
lg grüsse an alle und einige werd ich ja am wochenende in berlin beim norgetreffen sehen!auf das freu ich mich schon sehr.lg aus wien
rob der vor keiner spinne und sonstigem getier mehr angst hat:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

welcome back rob 

Freu mich schon auf deinen Live "Bericht" in Berlin #6


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hui den Film will ich sehen  bestimmt extrem interessant. schön das ihr gesund zurück seid und super gefangen habt.


----------



## Karstein (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Na da biste ja wieder, Du Deutsch-Südwester - sei gegrüßt! |wavey: 

Will ja nich drängeln, aber eine kleine Kupferhai-Sequenz könntest doch vielleicht auf DVD vorab mit nach Berlin bringen? :k  Thilo ist übrigens auch in Berlin mit dabei, der würde sich bestimmt auch freuen.

Vergiss bitte nicht meine Namibia-VHS, ja? 

Good night and sleep well!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

|wavey:hallo rob mensch schon wieder BACK!?
Was mir nun wieder aufgefallen ist, dass die Zeit sowas von rennt...!|gr:
Sind die 14 Tage echt schon wieder um|kopfkrat!
Freue mich schon auf den ausführlichen Bilderbericht Deiner/Eurer SAFARI...
bis dann


----------



## havkat (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Moin Mr. Quatermain! 

Heil und gesund, ohne Löcher und fehlende Teile?

Sauber! #6

Glaube wir müssen uns am Abacusfjord ´n büschn unterhalten...........


----------



## goeddoek (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Moin "Bwana Rob"  #h 

Auch von mir |welcome: back im AB. Bin froh, das Du "unangeknabbert" zurück bist #6 

Freu mich schon auf den Bericht und die Bilder von der "Black Mama" in deinem Bett |muahah:


----------



## Laksos (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Willkommen zuhause, INDIANA ROB:g :m 

Schön, dich Wochenende in Berlin lebend wiedersehen zu dürfen!


----------



## Jirko (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

welcome back mein lieber #6 #h... werd dir wohl am SA noch nen kämmerchen oben einrichten müssen... mit nummern ziehen und so – mhm? ... wirst es kaum für möglich halten, aber ich freu mich auch wie bolle, dich am samstag zu sehen :m


----------



## JonasH (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hey, schön das/ihr heile zurück seit! 
Mach schnell mit dem Film gucke sowas doch sooo gerne


----------



## wodibo (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hörst Du die Trommel rufen??? Sie rufen nach dem Bericht und den ersten Pics #6
Willkommen in der Kälte der nördlichen Hemisphäre :m


----------



## gismowolf (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Servus Robert!
Freu mich,daß Ihr wieder gesund und mit vielen Fotos und Filmen zurückgekommen seid!#6


----------



## Drohne (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Na also, da ist ja unser AW Häuptling wieder|welcome: .

Ich sags ja immer, der Rob ist ein harter Knochen. #6 

Bitte sei so lieb Rob und bei Gelegenheit vormerken, wenn ein Film zu haben ist, ist das Honigteam dabei.

LG Drohne


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Na; jetzt bin ich gespannt auf Bericht, Bilder und Filmchen. 
Das war ja nun wirklich eine stramme Sache.


----------



## Fairlay (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

20 KG Wurfgewicht! Haie von 90 KG in der Brandung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #r


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hey jungs!
danke für die willkommensgrüsse!!!
habe gestern schon material gesichtet und bin wirklich begeistert von den aufnahmen und dem unglaublichen umgebungssound der natur!
zum kupferhai will ich noch was sagen.
also ich denke für mich war der drill eher eine qual als spass.das ist ein ziehen und zerren über einen unglaublich langen zeitraum der so an die grenze der kraft geht das du nacher einfach nur mehr fertig bist.
für mich persönlich hat das fischen auf die anderen fischarten mehr spass gemacht.da hast du auch einen geilen drill und kannst was machen.
aber leute wie zb spitzensportler oder karftkammerfanatiker haben sicher ihren fun!
intressiert hat es mich allemal und ich wollte es unbedingt einmal erfahren und es war gut so.
es konnte auch niemand damit rechnen das an diesem einen tag nur haie ab 60 kilo bissen.bei einem unter 40 geht es ja eh und macht verdammten spass:q
alleine das die burschen in 1 minute 400 meter schnur von der rolle ziehen können ist schon ein hammer.
musst nach ritual meinen ersten hai auf die schnauze küssen:qdas ist echt ein super foto.
ich hab ihn auch selber wieder zurück ins wasser gezogen und released.ist im knietiefen wasser mit einem zucker durch die brandung.die flosse scharf das wasser zerschnitten und weg war er.das war ein geiles erlebnis.
die haie werden zum teil vermessen und das gewicht immer geschätzt.
die erste schätzung bei meinem war 60 kilo und wie anderen ansässigen angler meinten nach der fotobeschau er hätte bis 75 kilo gehabt.aber egal,zu schwer war er mir fast allemal.ich war so fertig und geschlaucht wie noch nie zuvor.ein 2 hai an diesem tag wäre auf gar keinem fall mehr gegangen
den bericht mit bildern gibt es nächste woche.ich geh jetzt weiter material gucken und züchte mir gänsehaut.werde mich auch beeilen und hoffen ihn in den nächsten 3 monaten fertig zu bekommen.lg rob


----------



## Laksos (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

3 Tage, rob?|kopfkrat 

Klasse!|thinkerg: , dann haste den Streifen ja in Berlin schon mit dabei! :m


----------



## ThomasL (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hallo Rob#h 

willkommen zurück! Bin gespannt auf den Film und die Fotos!


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Tage, rob?|kopfkrat
> 
> Klasse!|thinkerg: , dann haste den Streifen ja in Berlin schon mit dabei! :m


ähhhm wieso?! hab doch monate geschrieben:m:m:qlg rob


----------



## Laksos (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Ach, Tage, Monate .....; das sind doch Feinheiten, die übersieht man in der Euphorie gerne!


----------



## Albrecht (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

Hey Rob, folter uns nicht länger! Lass wenigstens ein paar Preview Bilder raus.

Bitte, bitte, bitte mit Zucker oben drauf!


----------



## DerHorst (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

ja rob. bitte ein paar preview pics. verfolge diesen fred schon von anfang an und ich bin sehr sehr gespannt auf einen ausführlichen bericht mit ein paar, ach nein, mit vielen fotos...
und spann uns nicht so lange auf die folter, ich kanns kaum erwarten was zu lesen.
[neid-mode on] muss ja echt n klasse urlaub gewesen sein. [neid-mode off]

haunsereinmeinedamenundherren

derhorst


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

hey leute!
bekomm jetzt am montag endlich alle fotos!
werde dann gleich mal einige previews einstellen und mich nächste woche an den bericht machen!versprochenhab gerade einiges um die ohren und kam noch nicht dazu.
einige bilder hab ich ja schon gesehen....sehr fein da gibt es was zu sehen.
mit besten grüssen aus wien an alle
rob


----------



## Sockeye (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: auf nach namibia-eine angelsafari*

@Rob

wenn Du schon Zeit hast im Forum rumzuhängen, dann hau doch mal ein paar Bilders rein...:q 

Büddäää....


----------

